

Apple might be preparing a 'cutthroat' move against Spotify - mhoad
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-may-be-trying-to-deal-a-big-blow-to-spotify-2015-5

======
marvel_boy
_" Apple is talking to music labels about discontinuing their free-music-
streaming licenses with Spotify,..[]"_

Newbie here. It is this legal?

~~~
dragonwriter
> Newbie here. It is this legal?

From later in the article: "The Department of Justice is said to be looking
into Apple's practices."

This suggests that there are, at a minimum, substantial questions about that.

~~~
huxley
The article was so full of weasel words that I think it ripped my flesh

Has the DoJ or FTC actually put out a comment or press release saying there is
an investigation or is it all an echo chamber from a Verge article citing
unnamed sources?

